# 20” schwinn balloon cantilever



## Jcv56 (Feb 16, 2022)

Here’s my 20” ballooner w/ custom locking springer at Venice beach. “The silver surfer”
I need to fabricate a 20” train light for fender, if you’ve done it or have ideas. Let me know! Going to be black and ivory to match my b6


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 16, 2022)

Very nice but we will require better pics


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 17, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Very nice but we will require better pics


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> View attachment 1571931



Just saying: You've got some ridiculously, crazy and hard to find parts on this.  That pre-1955 20" Springer is next to impossible to get with or without cyclelock. Not sure but chromed original fenders? If so, it would be a crime to drill holes or cut them. . Basically, that tank is no easy pickings and matching chain guard makes it even tougher.  Everything combined, under the paint, including the non-Schwinn rear carrier rack appears to be a very rare and complete 1955 and below 20-inch Black Phantom but actually only said 'Phantom' on Chain guard. , Albeit, I haven't a clue if Schwinn made a junior rear rack in 51 or 2 B/C only 53 is shown.  And, about 51 is when Schwinn began using a few of Wald's parts.

     The Junior models: 20 and 24" did not have a fender 'train light' nor a Schwinn made rear rack, like the 26" did. Rather, a Rocket-Ray would complete this. The 24" is the only Junior model in catalogs; introduced in 1951 and featured with illustration in 1953.

"1951"
Juvenile model of America'f finest Bicycle!​
Model J-37 24-inch
The Superb design of the 26-in. Phantom built into a 24-in. model!
Newest addition to the Schwinn family- the dazzling 24-inch Phantom - truly America's most beautiful bicycle!
Just like it's "big brother", it has the famous Schwinn patented Cantilever frame, chrome plated fenders, Spring Fork, Schwinn Cyclelock, chrome trimmed tank with built-in horn, Rocket Ray headlight, built-in kickstand, and many other outstanding Schwinn Quality Features. Available in many attractive color combinations. Fully protected by the Schwinn Guarantee.
​1953​



Schwinn Phantom for Boys 7 to 10...​Juvenile model of America's fines bicycle! This dazzling 24-in. model has the famous Schwinn patented Cantilever frame, chrome plated fenders, Spring Fork, Schwinn Cyclelock, chrome trimmed tank with built-in horn, Rocket-Ray headlight.

24-inch model No. J-37
See the full 1953 Schwinn catalog.

''
​


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Just saying: You've got some ridiculously, crazy and hard to find parts on this.  That pre-1955 20" Springer is next to impossible to get with or without cyclelock. Not sure but chromed original fenders? If so, it would be a crime to drill holes or cut them. . Basically, that tank is no easy pickings and matching chain guard makes it even tougher.  Everything combined, under the paint, including the non-Schwinn rear carrier rack appears to be a very rare and complete 1955 and below 20-inch Black Phantom but actually only said 'Phantom' on Chain guard. , Albeit, I haven't a clue if Schwinn made a junior rear rack in 51 or 2 B/C only 53 is shown.  And, about 51 is when Schwinn began using a few of Wald's parts.
> 
> The Junior models: 20 and 24" did not have a fender 'train light' nor a Schwinn made rear rack, like the 26" did. Rather, a Rocket-Ray would complete this. The 24" is the only Junior model in catalogs; introduced in 1951 and featured with illustration in 1953.
> 
> ...



Yes I know they came with a junior delta but I’m going for the custom train fender look to match my b6. Thanks


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Just saying: You've got some ridiculously, crazy and hard to find parts on this.  That pre-1955 20" Springer is next to impossible to get with or without cyclelock. Not sure but chromed original fenders? If so, it would be a crime to drill holes or cut them. . Basically, that tank is no easy pickings and matching chain guard makes it even tougher.  Everything combined, under the paint, including the non-Schwinn rear carrier rack appears to be a very rare and complete 1955 and below 20-inch Black Phantom but actually only said 'Phantom' on Chain guard. , Albeit, I haven't a clue if Schwinn made a junior rear rack in 51 or 2 B/C only 53 is shown.  And, about 51 is when Schwinn began using a few of Wald's parts.
> 
> The Junior models: 20 and 24" did not have a fender 'train light' nor a Schwinn made rear rack, like the 26" did. Rather, a Rocket-Ray would complete this. The 24" is the only Junior model in catalogs; introduced in 1951 and featured with illustration in 1953.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> View attachment 1572303



Yeah, was afraid you'd say that as, the name you gave it was a hint "Silver Surfer" But glad you put photo up to see the fork was modified/customized.

IDK maybe an old delusion I'm keeping that, back in 60's when building Stink Rats (custom Sting-Rays) I had one but maybe it was a 24" that I'd taken the spring out to lower it.

Oh well, the books don't show everything Schwinn built and with the net, things folks think don't exist can.

Maybe somebody can 3-D print one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Maybe somebody can 3-D print one.



That is a FN great idea


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 19, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a FN great idea



Indeed, U could, especially, be able to reduce the size appropriately. My son prints stuff as he spent a few year designing and printed models for his invention: https://www.avostherapy.com/ and was a Skate park designer in 3-D Auto-cad type of Drafting,. I'd ask him but we ain't getting along since he wont take the dam shot!  However, I used to do Photoshop as is so in my 'Dream Surfing' siggy gif. That's a selfie of me on my board in living room, scaled down and cut/paste onto cartoon type drawings I created, 20 year ago, where it was a piece of cake to reduce scale. Today's programs, especially now are like a blink and snap to scale most anything. However, I got bored with with Photoshop; only have/had programs except just as old as it and haven't played in long, long time.


----------



## Jcv56 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> View attachment 1572303



My 24” phantom


Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, was afraid you'd say that as, the name you gave it was a hint "Silver Surfer" But glad you put photo up to see the fork was modified/customized.
> 
> IDK maybe an old delusion I'm keeping that, back in 60's when building Stink Rats (custom Sting-Rays) I had one but maybe it was a 24" that I'd taken the spring out to lower it.
> 
> ...



she will be getting painted tomorrow. Black and ivory with red pinstriping. Already got the stencils for arrow pattern but for a 20”. But thinking of waiting till I get the light fabricated. I got some ideas on how to make the 26” a 20”gonna require a lot of cutting shaving.
If they could 3D print one I would be interested. Heard there was fiberglass 20” train lights about 20years ago


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> My 24” phantom
> 
> she will be getting painted tomorrow. Black and ivory with red pinstriping. Already got the stencils for arrow pattern but for a 20”. But thinking of waiting till I get the light fabricated. I got some ideas on how to make the 26” a 20”gonna require a lot of cutting shaving.
> If they could 3D print one I would be interested. Heard there was fiberglass 20” train lights about 20years ago



Yeah, I've heard that too. Another possibility is near U. I am a founding member of The South Coast Repertory Theater. Albeit I doubt anybody I'd known is alive so, tossing my name is no help. But, I expect they'd have a 3-D printer big enough to do it or know who has one locally. I mean, this is no minor league Theater. [U could run into some major movie stars but, keep to yourself or else!] and we use-to build any type of prop U could Imagine. .  It's only different from Hollyweird B/C it's small moreover family friendly. . I know how to get on the movie studio lots too, but that's another story and wouldn't help U. There's a back door that's most always open. Anybody could just walk in Mon-Friday 9-5.. [Shush, I didn't tell U that.] They're very friendly and far from profiteers, lovey-kissy hug-a-dovey groups. If you find the Costume, Prop and construction department head and have a screw-on plastic Anniversary light cover with U, :  person to person helps verses trying to call for somebody. I'd put odds somebody can point your nose to where U can get one made, without breaking the bank.
I think that, if you just down size it 25% or 75:100 scale it could fit the curve and make a smaller Lense to fit.

BTW: "She"? In boats, I get that but on a boy bike? Afraid it would have to be an 'It' and Girl's bikes get privilege of She-dom. 😆


----------

